# GPS from D2 on TP working! :)



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

GPS on the touchpad is straightforward if you have an android phone:

Run sharegps on your phone:

http://sharedroid.jillybunch.com/faq.html

Then run bluegps4droid on the touchpad:

http://sourceforge.net/p/bluegps4droid/home/Home/

(Get the 1.2.2 version, the 1.2.3 download isn't a compiled APK.)

Enable BT on both, run both apps and pair...voila, GPS nav on TP. 

You can get Google Maps from this excellent post... 

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7828-Missing-Market-Apps-Installer


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice. I've been wanting to do this for some time w/o tethering.

BUT I can't find Google Maps in market. Street view is the closest Google, Inc. app I can find.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Nice. I've been wanting to do this for some time w/o tethering.
> 
> BUT I can't find Google Maps in market. Street view is the closest Google, Inc. app I can find.


I edited the OP:

Here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7828-Missing-Market-Apps-Installer


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this! My bluetooth connection keeps dropping though...


----------



## douche1337 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder...would this allow my CM7 Android Touchpad to utilize the GPS in my Nokia Nuron 5230 cell phone or does it only work for android phones =[? The nokia actually has an awesome free GPS navigation program with turn by turn audible guidance. It would be nice if the Touchpad could some how tether to it and display it on its large, gorgeous screen. Too bad symbian is now dead...


----------

